# Induced TWICE and still NOTHING!??



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

I went in to the hospital on 11-11-11 to be induced. My doctor gave me cytotec, 3 times, they started the cytotec at 8 am, I was having 4 contractions every 10 mins, and I didnt dilate, my cervix got soft.but still nothing they sent me home about 1030 11 pm. then i went to the doctor on 11-14-11 to see what the doctor was going to do and she had me go in to try pitocin because my blood pressure is very high, i went in at 230 pm and started my pit drip at 4, i was having contractions right on top of the other. i got checked when i got there i was 1 cm and very soft. then i got checked around 7 pm and still the same and the same at 1 am,, i went to sleep and woke up around 7 and my cervix still hadnt changed. so my doctor sent me home..

has anyone had this happen to them before?! i am a first time mom, and i have no idea what to expect.


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

If the induction is not working, it just means that your body isn't ready. You didn't say how far along you are, but you should know that for many women, 41 weeks is the average. If there is no compelling medical reason (which I have to think is the case, since they sent you home rather than doing a c-section), I would suggest just waiting until your body starts labor on its own. I would also suggest you do some research about Cytotec and its risks before you consent to having that done again.

Your labor will be effective when it's initiated by your own body when your baby signals that it's time to be born.


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am 40 weeks 2 days today. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow, i looked up cytotec after they induced me with it 3 times, big mistake, i now know that i needed to research it before.. im still kicking myself for that..

Im just scared that something might be wrong, i live in a VERY small town. and my doctor has only checked me once in the past 2 months. shes worried about my BP.. The baby is stressed out or so my nurse said the other night, her heart beat was going crazy.. I dont know what to expect & with everyone saying youll know what to expect just makes it that much more confusing :/


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you had a discussion with your doctor about specifically what she's concerned about? For example, discussing things like - what is your baseline BP and where is it now and what that means to her? Standard of care is that you should be seeing your doctor weekly at this point - why is that not happening? If she's really concerned about your BP, why is she not monitoring it more? This doctor works for you - you are paying her. It's important that you know what is going on regarding any medical concerns and that you are being assertive about your prenatal care. Do you know what your "baby's heart rate going crazy" means? Decelerations? Accelerations? Those are things you need to find out from your doctor. She should have a report from the hospital and should be able to share that information with you.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

It seems like you feel you're not being monitored closely enough. What was the reason for the induction? I would run from Cytotec myself. Can you and have someone do a Fetal Profile and a basic screening for you to make sure your numbers are okay?


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

i asked my doctor to check me today, she said it wasnt nessicary, and to come in on wednesday.

my blood pressure was very low today 98/50..

she said she is going to try and induce me again :/..

she is a horrible doctor, she wont explain anything to me,

i keep getting really dizzy and my face gets hot and throbs. but she said oh its normal it happens all the time.

i have fainted on one occasion. she dont seem too concerned.. i am hoping and praying my little girl comes without having to be induced.

the past two times ive had HORRIBLE contractions, but my cervix wont dilate. My aunt had the same thing happen to her, she had to have c section with both of her kids, Id rather steer clear of that path, but anything that will help my little girl be here and be healthy is what i will go with.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

i don't understand why your doctor wants to induce you. You need to have a clear answer as to why. If she won't explain it to you, then you can remind her that the college of physicians requires them to practise "informed consent". If she says, "because you're overdue" then that's not a reason to induce, especially given the inaccuracy of due dates. If you were approaching 42 weeks, then there would be medical evidence to support an induction then.

Is there someone experience/knowledgable about childbirth who can accompany you to your next appointment? A doula?

Are you drinking enough water (so your pee isn't dark...should be the colour of straw or lighter)? Dehydration can cause the symptoms of dizziness and low blood pressure. Low blood pressure would cause dizziness.

A specific question you can ask is, "What is the proper name of the diagnosis you are giving me that makes an induction necessary?" Get an actual diagnosis and then you could say, "Thank you. I am going to research that and I will get back to you about when and IF to schedule another induction". Unless of course it was something quite serious such as fetal distress.

I agree with other posters that it sounds like you should be monitored more closely. If a doctor is concerned enough to want to induce you, then they should be hooking you up to a fetal monitor daily to check heartrate during movement, count the number of kicks, etc. Normal fetal heartrate is 120-160 beats per minute...higher during activity, lower during sleep. A nurse monitoring should also explain the numbers to you.

This is just the beginning of the journey to advocate and be informed about medical care for your baby. Don't be afraid to push for the answers you deserve. Best wishes and I hope you meet your baby soon


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

It sounds like you need a second opinion. Does your Dr. want to induce because you have low blood pressure? Is that normal for you? Unless you have a specific medical concern, I see no reason you'd want to be induced before 42 weeks. It seems like low blood pressure and dizziness would be some cause for concern but I don't think induction necessarily is the answer. Maybe you are having blood sugar issues. Can you get a monitor and take your sugars throughout the day?

It seems like you're not getting the answers you deserve. The above poster is right. Find out the whys. If you need to be induced, that is fine, just make sure you know the medical reason. And, frankly, anyone who's tried to induce you twice with Cytotec makes me nervous but could you look into pitocin induction instead?


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Was going to add that cervical checks don't really tell a doctor much, other than if your cervix is ripe enough to handle an induction. If the cervix is not ripe, then inductions with pitocen are much more likely to fail. Look up the "Bishops Score" and next time your doctor checks your dilation, ask "What is my Bishop's score" (which includes things such as how thin or effaced the cervix is, how soft, position-anterior or posterio, and how many cm dilated). If the score is low, then the failure rate for induction is higher...and vice versa.


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

i got a second opinion in a diff town yesterday.. they wanted to see me imediatly, e went the doc i saw did an ultra sound and the cord was around her neck so twisted that she would have died in a natural birth. i had an emergancy c section, adrianna nicole was born yesterday at 7:36 pm she wighs 7 lbs 5 oz and is 19 3/4 inches long she is very healthy..

im very happy i came to a diff doc. i never thought i could love something so much. she is perfect <3

she is so precious!



her and aaallll her hair.. so pretty.

daddy did my hair.. =]



daddy holding adrianna


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I second, third+ everything the previous posters said. The only thing I would add is this:

RUN....do not walk, skip, hop, meander....RUN away from cytotec. Get on the web and research this drug. It is responsible for the deaths and injurys of too many mothers and/or babies and there are very many people working tirelessly to try and stop it's use in pregnant women.

The FDA has NOT approved cytotec for use in pregnant women and many organizations SPECIFICALLY warn against its use, given the untold damage and devastation it has caused.

I would not let them induce me without any reason....and even if they were able to give me a reason that I thought was good enough to try and force my baby to come, before s/he and my body were ready(not likely, for me personally)....I would still never, EVER, under any circumstance allow them to administer cytotec for any reason, in any amount EVER.Cytotec is dangerous. Every woman who gets it does not die....every woman who gets it, does not lose her baby or her uterus....but enough women have been severely injured/killed/lost their babies that it's just NOT worth it. ESPECIALLY considering that there ARE drugs out there approved and generally considered as "safe" (though I don't think so personally) to use in induction of labor.

Do not run the risk of becoming another cytotec tragedy. PLEASE, if you must be induced, DEMAND that they do it some other way.....don't take my word for it...PLEASE go and research this method of induction and tell them with a clear, confident, informed voice that you don't want that crap anywhere close to you.


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

yea my doctor wanted to induce me 4 her convienence.. i switched hospitals yesterday... they did a c section, thank god because the cord was wrapped around my daughters neck really bad she would have died if i delivered naturally.. she arrived at 7:36 pm she weighed 7lbs 5oz, she is 19 3/4 inches long, very healthy, and VERY content... shes perfect!!! she is my world i never knew i could love someone so much... i love her with everything i have!!!

 almost 24 hours old,,, =]

 about 10 mins old <3

her name is Adrianna Nicole <3


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with PP's, I just wanted to add, that I have had extremely low blood pressure throughout this entire pregnancy (89/48 at 30 weeks) and my OB has never mentioned that it is a problem other than she is concerned about me showering when home alone, getting up too fast, too much exercise when alone, and dehydration. She has instructed me to eat salty foods and that it is okay to have some caffeine. (which I normally totally nix during pregnancy). I cant imagine this being a reason for induction.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry your doctor is giving you the runaround!
There can be good reasons to be induced - such as pre-eclampsia. But frankly, OP, I doubt that there is a good reason in your case given that you've been sent home twice when it didn't work. If your blood pressure was truly out of control or the baby genuinely distressed they would have given you a c-section on the spot.
Your doctor needs to explain why she's pushing induction, which is proven to increase the risk that a first-time mother will end up with a c-section. If the only reason is that you're "overdue" - and you're not! - you can refuse or ask that the baby be monitored with what's called a biophysical profile, a special ultrasound.
If - and only if - there's a good reason for induction, there are much better methods. If it's needed, ask about cervidil and a Foley bulb catheter.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was induced on 12/27 (38 weeks) and my dd was born on 01/10 (her EDD) which was the date of my second induction. She must have heard about the eviction papers because she came on her own. I knew exactly why I was being induced (phlebitis and retaining everything I drank - I was only peeing once a day). So I knew why I was being induced, how long I was willing to let it go on, the fact that she was fine; I was induced for my health.


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

i went to a different doctor this past friday 11-18 and i talked to a doctor out there, and he was very concerned, we ended up doing a c section, Thank God because the umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck so tight and weird she would have died in a natural birth,

Her name is Adrianna Nicole, she was 7 lbs 5 oz, and 19 3/4 inches long..

i got to take her home today =]

I am very thankful my gut told me to do something about it, and i really didnt want to have a c section due to the fact it takes a long time to heal, but my gut just told me it was the right thing, and thankfully my gut told me right..

she is so wonderful, I never thought i could love something/someone soooo much..


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh congrats Toni92!!!!!!! So happy to hear your update and all is well. Hope you're recovering well and enjoying you babymoon. Blessings.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats mama! Welcome to little Adrianna! Did you know that MDC has a csection forum now? Excellent resource for moms who had to have a csection. http://www.mothering.com/community/f/17256/cesarean


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

So glad you found a doctor who listened to you!


----------



## Toni92 (Nov 17, 2011)

thank you all. she is such a good baby hardly cries at all.. she is so precious. =]


----------

